# Mondo Grass



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought today mondo grass from a local PETCO. Now I'm reading on 
the internet that it is NOT an aquatic plant and that it will eventually 
rot underwater. Is this true ? Anybody have experience with this
plant ?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

It grows great...on dry land. There's several other true aquatic plants that look like grass, so personally I'd just plant the mondo grass in a pot or something, then get true aquatics for your tank. There's many people on here that sell them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mondo grass is indeed non aquatic.I have some chain sword that looks alot like it.Give it a week and I can sell ya a few runners if you want.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Petco needs to get with the program. I have told the same person at a store here that some of their plants are non-aquatic, but they seem to care less. At least Petsmart has started to do it a good way.


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

The Petco employee, who sold me the mondo grass, "appeared" to know what he was talking about. He claimed that he once had 16 tanks.
Oh well, maybe one of my cats will like it. Then again, I might give it a
try in the new 20gal. If it rots, I'm out a few dollars. Luckily it was
buy 2 get one free ! (I bought 2 beautiful anubias.)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I was at Petsmart on the weekend and found 3 different types of plants that they were selling that aren't aquatic: Bamboo, Mondo Grass, and another grass that is a lighter green on the outside and white on the inside.... can't remember the name but I know it's not aquatic. Ugh! I wish these stores would do some research!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh, they have the ribbon plants too, green inside with white striped on the outside of the leaves


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Oh, they have the ribbon plants too, green inside with white striped on the outside of the leaves


My PetSmart sells these as aquarium plants. Good to know.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thaaat's it! The ribbon plant, that's the name I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

So...I have to tell you all, the non-aquatic mondo grass looks great in my
new 20 gallon tank ! I did a zebra rock, large flat stones, small white stones gravel combo. I'll be bummed if/when the grass rots.
p.s. Lots of ribbon plants at Petco !


----------

